

It Looks Like Netflix Is Cracking Down on VPN 'Pirating' - reuven
http://gizmodo.com/it-looks-like-netflix-is-cracking-down-on-vpn-pirating-1677277648

======
reuven
I have to assume that Netflix is weighing the cost of a potential lawsuit, or
having content pulled, vs. the income that they receive from overseas
customers.

I live in Israel, and bought Netflix and Amazon Prime subscriptions so that my
family can enjoy video. In our case, that was made possible thanks to
Unlocator.com. I know that many other VPN and/or DNS services exist, too.

The moment that Unlocator ceases to work, I'll have no incentive any more to
pay for Netflix or Amazon Prime. I assume that I'm not the only non-US user of
these services who will cancel under such circumstances.

